# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Another 6 weeks out!!!!! He's back.

## Captainutrition

Well, I'm going for it again ladies and gentlemen. I have posted some pics that were taken 2 weeks ago (8 weeks out), I am going to take some more this Friday and try to get them posted quickly. 
This year I started my diet 8 weeks out instead of 12. I did stay alot leaner year round. I am trying to hit the stage at 250# which would have been 30 pounds heavier than last year. I started my diet weighing 268 and after just 2 weeks of 3 days a week for 30 minutes (easy) cardio and eating correctly, down from 10 meals to 7 meals.....I have lost a freakin' 20 pounds. NOT GOOD I KNOW, DON"T REMIND ME. My protien is about 40-50 a meal and the carbs are around 25-45. I am holding on to what I got!! AND it is getting hard. My vas is getting crazy already. My temperment is to be expected, short. Lossing the sex drive. Anyways......*BIG R, Mike..XXL, dangit*, lay into me and tell what to increase or decrease. If you want to know what "special vitamins" I'm taking to see if I should increase or decrease, ask. I might be to low. Have a nice day.

----------


## Russ616

> Well, I'm going for it again ladies and gentlemen. I have posted some pics that were taken 2 weeks ago (8 weeks out), I am going to take some more this Friday and try to get them posted quickly. 
> This year I started my diet 8 weeks out instead of 12. I did stay alot leaner year round. I am trying to hit the stage at 250# which would have been 30 pounds heavier than last year. I started my diet weighing 268 and after just 2 weeks of 3 days a week for 30 minutes (easy) cardio and eating correctly, down from 10 meals to 7 meals.....I have lost a freakin' 20 pounds. NOT GOOD I KNOW, DON"T REMIND ME. My protien is about 40-50 a meal and the carbs are around 25-45. I am holding on to what I got!! AND it is getting hard. My vas is getting crazy already. My temperment is to be expected, short. Lossing the sex drive. Anyways......*BIG R, Mike..XXL, dangit*, lay into me and tell what to increase or decrease. If you want to know what "special vitamins" I'm taking to see if I should increase or decrease, ask. I might be to low. Have a nice day.


How tall are u... because 268 is pretty big. U must well over 6 foot. But don't get me wrong, pics look good.. Just need to dry up a bit and you have plenty of time for that. Good luck bro...

----------


## jasonbbflex

Capt, what the corn?!? Looking really big at 268 and still showing abs at that weight! Now that your diet is in full gear and 6 weeks to go you'll get sliced and blocked in no time. 

You might consider posting an advisement in Member Pics Section that you have a post in the Comp Section. Some may not check this section. 

Keep up the great work and progress!

----------


## saboudian

Why in the heck did ya drop the meals from 10 to 7?

Its hard for me to say, but losing 20lbs in those 3 weeks might not be as bad as you think. Considering you might have lost a solid 10lbs in water wt for a guy your size isn't totally unbeleivable, and losing 2-3lbs per week is reasonable. Ultimately, I think you would have to go by the mirror to judge how much muscle u lost.

----------


## Captainutrition

> How tall are u... because 268 is pretty big. U must well over 6 foot. But don't get me wrong, pics look good.. Just need to dry up a bit and you have plenty of time for that. Good luck bro...


6'2" - 6'3". And I'm not big. I look in the mirror and see a crack head  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Captainutrition

> Why in the heck did ya drop the meals from 10 to 7?
> 
> Its hard for me to say, but losing 20lbs in those 3 weeks might not be as bad as you think. Considering you might have lost a solid 10lbs in water wt for a guy your size isn't totally unbeleivable, and losing 2-3lbs per week is reasonable. Ultimately, I think you would have to go by the mirror to judge how much muscle u lost.



I know it was the water that I lost. Those complex carbs pulled it faster than I wanted. I really don't think it was muscle.

I drop the meals because my trainer wanted me to eat on a certain schedule and that's just what it came out to be.

----------


## dangit

Looking big man... what's your gear plans for the next 6 weeks? I tried something real dif this year and it backfired on me big time.... Live and learn  :Big Grin: 

keep us posted on your progress. The last month is the most important month.

----------


## Captainutrition

> Looking big man... what's your gear plans for the next 6 weeks? I tried something real dif this year and it backfired on me big time.... Live and learn 
> 
> keep us posted on your progress. The last month is the most important month.


I'm doing Fina 75mg ED, Prop 100 EOD, and this Friday I will start Winny 50 inject EOD. Do you think I should add more prop? 

I looked at myself in the mirror today and it's going to fast (the bodyfat that is). I hope that the pics I take tomorrow look like the way I looked today. What a difference 2 weeks has made.

I will keep everybody posted.

----------


## TheMudMan

Run the prop 75mg or 100mg ED..... You might want to run the winny 50mg ED as well.... it only has a 12 hour half life if that much.

Looking big and pretty lean ........ by show time you should be shreeded

----------


## bjayg

**** 268 and lean.......lookout

----------


## Captainutrition

> Run the prop 75mg or 100mg ED..... You might want to run the winny 50mg ED as well.... it only has a 12 hour half life if that much.
> 
> Looking big and pretty lean ........ by show time you should be shreeded



You really think I should run the prop ED? I had thought about doing the prop 2 on and 1 off, but If you think so I'll give it a whirl. I already fell like a pin cushion. Do you think that by running it ED it will give me a better chance of holding onto my weight?

----------


## TheMudMan

> You really think I should run the prop ED? I had thought about doing the prop 2 on and 1 off, but If you think so I'll give it a whirl. I already fell like a pin cushion. Do you think that by running it ED it will give me a better chance of holding onto my weight?


Yes....... when you inject EOD day you can make your blood levels unstable..... injecting ED will help with sides and help with gains.

I don't know what gage pin you use but for ED injection 25g 1" pinz are great.

----------


## Captainutrition

> Yes....... when you inject EOD day you can make your blood levels unstable..... injecting ED will help with sides and help with gains.
> 
> I don't know what gage pin you use but for ED injection 25g 1" pinz are great.



I'll get it done. I use the trusty 23 1".

----------


## Captainutrition

The pictures I promised. These were taken yesterday, Friday. They are 2 weeks after the previous ones. So....that makes these 6 weeks out for you guys that can't figure out what the heck I'm talking about.

----------


## saboudian

BIG difference between those 2 weeks, of course the new pics have better lighting and quality, but there's still a big diff.

BTW- I would work on that front lat spread, ya i know its a tough pose to get down.

And throw in an ab pose next time, thats usually one of the best poses to indicate progress and how much you got left to go.

----------


## jasonbbflex

Capt, great work -- showing much more definition. especially in back and chest. Keep going, and let's see how the prop ED does; plus winny should really harden you up. What music you using? J

----------


## *Narkissos*

Guy..you've made appreciable improvements condition-wise but i think after this competition you should revamp your training program(talk to your 'trainer' or get a new one).I also think during this time you should use no gear... attempt to relearn your body so you can be more complete for subsequent contests.

I don't want to take apart your physique..but i will..


From behind... no hamstring, no rear delt, no lat width, no back detail, good calf.


Starting from the bottom...calves look good from the front too..Great Quads.Waist slightly blocky.. but i expect as the overall BF% comes down that the obliques will get smaller.Now we reach the chest-back-shoulder-arms.When you raise your arms..your chest disappears.There's no lat flare there either.You've a pretty decent arm and a large anterior delt..i believe that's why you've the shallow chest development.. like me.. your arms and shoulders over-power your chest during chest-training.

I'm not Sorry if this assesment seems harsh.Harsh is necessary so an individual doesn't waste time/money.How you respond now.. is up to you

----------


## Captainutrition

BTW- I would work on that front lat spread, ya i know its a tough pose to get down.

And throw in an ab pose next time, thats usually one of the best poses to indicate progress and how much you got left to go.[/QUOTE]

Can you give a few hints on the lat spread? Also threw in an ab shot, same day.

----------


## Captainutrition

> Guy..you've made appreciable improvements condition-wise but i think after this competition you should revamp your training program(talk to your 'trainer' or get a new one).I also think during this time you should use no gear... attempt to relearn your body so you can be more complete for subsequent contests.
> 
> I don't want to take apart your physique..but i will..
> 
> 
> From behind... no hamstring, no rear delt, no lat width, no back detail, good calf.
> 
> 
> Starting from the bottom...calves look good from the front too..Great Quads.Waist slightly blocky.. but i expect as the overall BF% comes down that the obliques will get smaller.Now we reach the chest-back-shoulder-arms.When you raise your arms..your chest disappears.There's no lat flare there either.You've a pretty decent arm and a large anterior delt..i believe that's why you've the shallow chest development.. like me.. your arms and shoulders over-power your chest during chest-training.
> ...


Don't apologize. I take all kinds of help. I can pull postive info from anything. 
Trust me when I say that I know I got flaws. I would love to have a thicker chest and back. I'm amazed with my height that my quads and claves are as good as they are. I need my arms to be atleast 21" for my height. If there is any other comment you want to make, lay it on me. Welcome to the board.

----------


## Captainutrition

> Capt, great work -- showing much more definition. especially in back and chest. Keep going, and let's see how the prop ED does; plus winny should really harden you up. What music you using? J


Thanks Jason. Gonna use the same as last year, since I never got to do the routine.

----------


## Spoon

> Well, I'm going for it again ladies and gentlemen. I have posted some pics that were taken 2 weeks ago (8 weeks out), I am going to take some more this Friday and try to get them posted quickly. 
> This year I started my diet 8 weeks out instead of 12. I did stay alot leaner year round. I am trying to hit the stage at 250# which would have been 30 pounds heavier than last year. I started my diet weighing 268 and after just 2 weeks of 3 days a week for 30 minutes (easy) cardio and eating correctly, down from 10 meals to 7 meals.....I have lost a freakin' 20 pounds. NOT GOOD I KNOW, DON"T REMIND ME. My protien is about 40-50 a meal and the carbs are around 25-45. I am holding on to what I got!! AND it is getting hard. My vas is getting crazy already. My temperment is to be expected, short. Lossing the sex drive. Anyways......*BIG R, Mike..XXL, dangit*, lay into me and tell what to increase or decrease. If you want to know what "special vitamins" I'm taking to see if I should increase or decrease, ask. I might be to low. Have a nice day.


your a big mofo. awesome base, youl be intimidating when you get ripped! good luck

----------


## Austex

Is this your second go'round? Which show is it? Looking good bro...

----------


## Captainutrition

> Is this your second go'round? Which show is it? Looking good bro...


Second one. Texas Classic. Thanks.

----------


## Austex

> Second one. Texas Classic. Thanks.


Which organization is holding the comp? Can't remember...

----------


## Captainutrition

> Which organization is holding the comp? Can't remember...


NPC.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Don't apologize. I take all kinds of help. I can pull postive info from anything. 
> Trust me when I say that I know I got flaws. I would love to have a thicker chest and back. I'm amazed with my height that my quads and claves are as good as they are. I need my arms to be atleast 21" for my height. If there is any other comment you want to make, lay it on me. Welcome to the board.


Thanks for the welcome.It feels strange to have to come to board and start over from scratch post-wise: i hate the 'newbie' label.

Anyway.. my two cents.I believe you know you need to add a LOT of size overall to be really competitive..Don't be fooled by comments on this board about 250+ being real big and intimidating... probably if it was on my 5'6" frame but not on yours.You've a good start tho... You didn't say how many years you've been training and/or competiting.It is a positive sign that you're aware of your physique flaws... means that you'll be successful.It's generally the guys with overglorified cheerleaders as their coaches that don't get anu further.

By the way...What's your training split look like?

----------


## Captainutrition

> Thanks for the welcome.It feels strange to have to come to board and start over from scratch post-wise: i hate the 'newbie' label.
> 
> Anyway.. my two cents.I believe you know you need to add a LOT of size overall to be really competitive..Don't be fooled by comments on this board about 250+ being real big and intimidating... probably if it was on my 5'6" frame but not on yours.You've a good start tho... You didn't say how many years you've been training and/or competiting.It is a positive sign that you're aware of your physique flaws... means that you'll be successful.It's generally the guys with overglorified cheerleaders as their coaches that don't get anu further.
> 
> By the way...What's your training split look like?


I would love to weigh 280-300. It will take time and alot of cash. My splits are simple.....hit one body part a day. Full week recover.

----------


## majorpecs

Hey Capn....when is the Classic? I'll be there for sure, we need to hook up.

----------


## Captainutrition

> Hey Capn....when is the Classic? I'll be there for sure, we need to hook up.



July 10th. Word up on the hook up.  :LOL:  **** I'm hip.

----------


## 8f7dn48dn3v5dn4d8f6kg

wheres the classic held at, i really wanna go to a show

----------


## Austex

> wheres the classic held at, i really wanna go to a show


Houston

----------


## Captainutrition

> Houston



U of H Downtown at the Cullen Aud.

----------


## Captainutrition

> U of H Downtown at the Cullen Aud.



Goto TexasNPC.com for all the info.

----------


## jasonbbflex

Checking back, Capt. Ab/thigh shot looks good. And that was a week or so ago. Keep going hard -- and think of the post-show pig out!

----------


## Captainutrition

> Goto TexasNPC.com for all the info.


I am sorry!!!!!! The correct website is NPCTexas.com NOT the other way around. I will bend over and take my lickin's now.

----------


## jasonbbflex

bump

----------


## Quake

I'm no expert what-so-ever, but the main criticism I can give is your hamstrings. Calves are great, and quads look pretty good, but you've got no hamstrings at all. Need to give them a good thrashing and get them up to speed with the rest of your physique. This is coming from a complete and total novice so you know you should be taking note, if I can see it then it's a lot plainer to a trained eye.

Sorry if it sounded harsh, it isn't meant to be. Best of luck to you!

----------


## Captainutrition

> I'm no expert what-so-ever, but the main criticism I can give is your hamstrings. Calves are great, and quads look pretty good, but you've got no hamstrings at all. Need to give them a good thrashing and get them up to speed with the rest of your physique. This is coming from a complete and total novice so you know you should be taking note, if I can see it then it's a lot plainer to a trained eye.
> 
> Sorry if it sounded harsh, it isn't meant to be. Best of luck to you!


IT's cool. I kinda negelected them last year.

----------


## majorpecs

Where's the updated pics???

----------


## Captainutrition

> Where's the updated pics???




I'm out. Seeing myself at 250 cut is just not enough. It has nothing to do with what people have said, it has to do with the fact that I'm 6'3" and I need to weigh somewhere around 280. Please...don't sweat the small stuff. I am still heading towards my goal. MONSTER LEVEL!!!! I'm good! Thanks for all the good and honest comments. I accept nothing less.

----------


## jasonbbflex

> I'm out. Seeing myself at 250 cut is just not enough. It has nothing to do with what people have said, it has to do with the fact that I'm 6'3" and I need to weigh somewhere around 280. Please...don't sweat the small stuff. I am still heading towards my goal. MONSTER LEVEL!!!! I'm good! Thanks for all the good and honest comments. I accept nothing less.


Ata-boy! Eat, lift and be merry! You have the right attitude! J

----------


## Austex

Good luck on your future goals. Growing is always so much more fun than cutting! Still going to the show this weekend? Should be a good one...

----------


## Captainutrition

[QUOTE=Austex]Good luck on your future goals. Growing is always so much more fun than cutting! Still going to the show this weekend? Should be a good one...[/QUOTE

I hope to grow beyond my potential. Look out Gunter! Anyways......got other plans for Saturday night.

----------


## Captainutrition

[QUOTE=Austex]Good luck on your future goals. Growing is always so much more fun than cutting! Still going to the show this weekend? Should be a good one...[/QUOTE

I hope to grow beyond my potential. Look out Gunter! Anyways......got other plans for Saturday night.

----------

